# Solved: Android Smartphone slow loading apps /freezing up



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I have a Motorola Photon (aka XT-897). The past few days I have noticed some severe slow loading of apps, and actions within them. Some even completely freeze and I get the "not responding" popup asking me to either wait, close, or cancel. It's gotten worse to the point that some don't even load without trying multiple times.
I have tried shutting down the phone completely but it does not help.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

I had the same issue and had to do a factory reset. This video walks you through how to do that if it becomes needed.


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks! I was really hoping I wouldn't have to go that far. I assume I will lose everything that was on my phone - contacts, apps, etc.


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Can try cleaning the catch memory that may help you to perform fast.


----------



## support_peace (Mar 20, 2015)

A factory reset would really help in this case.My previous phone was very laggy and i had to factory reset it 2 times a month.You can backup almost everything before a factory reset. In a reset the contents of your sd card wont be deleted.if your device does not have sd card copy the contents of your phone storage to your PC. if u have a google account connected(i m sure u have)the contacts and app data of google apps will be automatically restored when u log in after the reset.
Many indivisual applications have options to back up too.


----------



## support_peace (Mar 20, 2015)

you can also take backup of apps so that u wont have to download them again(file managers such as es file explorer can be used for this)


----------

